# Taming Hoppers



## Paradigmatic (Jan 22, 2013)

Does anyone have tips, or links, or videos, or ANYTHING to help me to understand what to do when confronted with hopping little babies? I nearly lost one because it decided doing a flying jump to my shoulder was the best idea, followed shortly after by burrowing in my hoodie. But I still want to be able to handle them as some of these will be pets one day, and up to two may be staying with me long-term.

Luckily my star buck and two white girls seem very calm compared to their popcorn-ing siblings.


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

hoppers are nutty, i would suggest maybe handling just one at a time, maybe in the cage, or on the bed or couch, or wherever they are safe and easily recovered. this stage WILL pass, hang in there.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't really handle hoppers much, but I do like to keep them tame so I hand feed them little treats or just sit there with my hand in the cage and let them climb on me and get used to my smell. If I do handle them it's over the cage where if they jump they don't go anywhere. Hoppers are pretty much unhandle able.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The crazy flea stage happens to them all. I normally just handle them to move for cleaning and evaluating who is good enough to keep on. I still poke around in the nest to check all is good so they still get use to my sent I guess. Never had a problem they all calmed down after a few weeks.


----------

